# Who Felt The Earhquake



## annemarievdh

So who felt the Earhquake


----------



## Cliff

Here in Auckland Park too, my vape gear and I were outside in a heartbeat

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I was just about to start a thread, was it serious? Getting some chirp from a friend in Pretoria who felt a light shake and had the house windows rattling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

felt it too !!!

roodepoort , scary man . 5.3 on the richter scale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> I was just about to start a thread, was it serious? Getting some chirp from a friend in Pretoria who felt a light shake and had the house windows rattling.


 
Jip I was real


----------



## annemarievdh

shabbar said:


> felt it too !!!
> 
> roodepoort , scary man . 5.3 on the richter scale


 
Wow ok


----------



## shabbar

reports say that it was felt as far as cpt and bloem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

stuff fell off my shelves , my whole office shook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

OMG..... surely that wasn't just a collapsing mine shaft this time?


----------



## annemarievdh

Didn't even feel it on the ground just the windows shook


----------



## Rooigevaar

We felt it in Richards Bay and my Cousin felt it in Salt Rock


----------



## TylerD

Felt it here as well. Woodmead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

getting reports in.... 5.3 in Klerksdorp, felt in Durban also.... and Australia? WTF?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reonat

What's more scary is that Durban CBD is now apparently in chaos.... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie

my whole office shook and the people thought I was going mad haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

The epicenter was apparently Orkney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I felt it - in JHB

Was sitting and could feet the ground shaking slightly and the windows rattle 
It lasted quite a while, not just a few seconds - it went on for I'd say at least 15 or 20 secs.

When I returned to my desk, two of my REOs were lying on their side - they must have fallen over from the rattling...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Tsunami alert at Emerentia dam. Please keep clear.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> I felt it - in JHB
> 
> Was sitting and could feet the ground shaking slightly and the windows rattle
> It lasted quite a while, not just a few seconds - it went on for I'd say at least 15 or 20 secs.
> 
> When I returned to my desk, two of my REOs were lying on their side - they must have fallen over from the rattling...


 
I think it went on for about 40 secs.


----------



## shabbar

Silver said:


> I felt it - in JHB
> 
> Was sitting and could feet the ground shaking slightly and the windows rattle
> It lasted quite a while, not just a few seconds - it went on for I'd say at least 15 or 20 secs.
> 
> When I returned to my desk, two of my REOs were lying on their side - they must have fallen over from the rattling...



or fainted out of fear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

and even in Gaborone 

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000s0b3#dyfi


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I felt nothing... didnt even know until @Rowan Francis arrived here and asked me about it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Seriously Im so confused now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> I felt nothing... didnt even know until @Rowan Francis arrived here and asked me about it


 
You need to relax, Your working to hard!!!


----------



## johan

Felt in Pretoria (3 quite long tremors), closed the stoep doors just in case of a potential tsunami from the Koi pond.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tornalca



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Felt in Pretoria (3 quite long tremors), closed the stoep doors just in case of a potential tsunami from the Koi pond.


 
Hahahahahaha noooo hahahahaha


----------



## Matuka

In KZN Midlands we just thought it was the local cow's stomach...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BansheeZA

I'm about 10km from Orkney and let me tell you is was a monster 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Matuka said:


> In KZN Midlands we just thought it was the local cow's stomach...


Hahahahahaha that is so funny !!!!


----------



## annemarievdh

My son just got in my car : het mamma daai skut gevoel? 

Hahahaha


----------



## BansheeZA

Sounds like a lot of problems here at the one mine....

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

All clear in Koringberg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

BansheeZA said:


> Sounds like a lot of problems here at the one mine....
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


 
That doesn't sound good! Keep us posted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Yiannaki

I pooped my pants! grabbed the reo and headed for the door!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bones




----------



## Tornalca



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee




----------



## BumbleBee

Tornalca said:


> View attachment 9232


aaah you beat me by like five and four six seconds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

Bwahahahaha 

Jacob neh !!!!


----------



## annemarievdh

And here the scare msg's starts ...

and I quote 

Du du du 

"Saw on the news now...
This is Serious!!!!
Earthquake started in Orkney.
5.3 om richter scale...
They say there Will be another 2 
comming of the same magnitude and have 
said that all people must prepare their
homes, businesses etc. Absa and
Nedbank and Mr Price closed for
evacuation and sending everyone home.
Please pass this on to all your friends
and loved ones..."

Oooo the drama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I felt nothing in Benoni, must have something to do with all the underground mine shafts here.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mates sons house in Klerksdorp!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Mates sons house in Klerksdorp!
> 
> View attachment 9239


 
Eish


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Mates sons house in Klerksdorp!
> 
> View attachment 9239


 
Hectic


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Mates sons house in Klerksdorp!
> 
> View attachment 9239


 
shit man that's hectic !!! hope they ok ??


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> shit man that's hectic !!! hope they ok ??


 
Yip they are but their house is buggered!


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> Mates sons house in Klerksdorp!
> 
> View attachment 9239


 
He needs to sue someone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> He needs to sue someone


 
His Dad is a top attorney so if anyone can sue anyone he most certainly can!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> His Dad is a top attorney so if anyone can sue anyone he most certainly can!


 
Sue the builders of the house, bad workmanship.


----------



## BansheeZA

what street was that @Rob Fisher ? i only have a few small plaster cracks and some cracked tiles in the one bathroom


----------



## Tornalca

Sorry can't help it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

Didn't feel a thing 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId

Yoh this scared the crap out of me.

So I was on the bog with my trusty speed and sounds mag. I thought it was the curry of last night that caused the earth shattering experience.

The curry was wild

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo

Lol 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

BansheeZA said:


> what street was that @Rob Fisher ? i only have a few small plaster cracks and some cracked tiles in the one bathroom


 
No idea... my mate just sent me the pic...


----------



## Mklops



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chef Guest

Why can't I ever take anything seriously? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA

Still some small tremors every now and again. Just hope and pray it stays with aftershocks and the mainshock is not still coming

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cliff

Does this mean that Orkney Snork Nie was a lie??


----------



## RATZ

The best yet :-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Chef Guest said:


> Why can't I ever take anything seriously?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Your not alone


----------



## Chef Guest

annemarievdh said:


> Your not alone


It gets me in shit more often than not...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Chef Guest said:


> It gets me in shit more often than not...


 
Jip, got me in some seriouse trouble the other day with the skoonsis


----------



## Chef Guest

annemarievdh said:


> Jip, got me in some seriouse trouble the other day with the skoonsis


No, I mean I've almost lost my job for it before!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Chef Guest said:


> No, I mean I've almost lost my job for it before!


 
hahahaha no what did you do ?!?!


----------



## Chef Guest

annemarievdh said:


> hahahaha no what did you do ?!?!


I was told by my 'Inferior Superior' that I was not allowed to provide service for certain clients who had not paid.

So I put it on a Shit List (Which was labelled shit list) and posted it on the function board. Then one of the clients came in and saw it...

Truly, I thought it was pretty funny!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Chef Guest said:


> I was told by my 'Inferior Superior' that I was not allowed to provide service for certain clients who had not paid.
> 
> So I put it on a Shit List (Which was labelled shit list) and posted it on the function board. Then one of the clients came in and saw it...
> 
> Truly, I thought it was pretty funny!


 
Hahahahaha Clasic !!!!


----------



## Chef Guest

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha Clasic !!!!


Yeah.

Still haven't really learned from it either...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

bwhahaha classic @Chef Guest  

I have quite a few customers to go on a shit list this side too hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahaha classic @Chef Guest
> 
> I have quite a few customers to go on a shit list this side too hahaha


Bet your customers never see the list though...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

bwhahaha, nope they won't  i'll keep it pinned on my black board in my office and they never come in to our offices, they are spread far and wide over the country and normally just get a weekly phone call from me to remind them to pay, not that that helps, always the same bloody excuses...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahaha, nope they won't  i'll keep it pinned on my black board in my office and they never come in to our offices, they are spread far and wide over the country and normally just get a weekly phone call from me to remind them to pay, not that that helps, always the same bloody excuses...


 
In retrospect I've established that it's probably better to maintain a mental shit list...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

